# Wechselstrom (Spannung) im Trinkwasser



## LastManStanding (7. November 2016)

Hi,
Hab grad geduscht und ein flackern in den Augen gemerkt. Dachte warscheinlich Kriechstrom. Als ich fertig war hab im mal das Multimeter dran gehalten und festgestellt das ca. 0,18V Wechselstrom Spannung auf dem Wasser liegen. hat einer ne Ahnung ob das normal ist. Als Straßenbauer weiß ich auf jedenfall das es an meiner Arbeit nicht liegt^^ In einer renomierten Suchmaschiene sei nichts zu finden. sagt mir mein Computer

gruß


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. November 2016)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> Hab grad geduscht und ein flackern in den Augen gemerkt.


Kreislauf.....

Erde ist nicht gleich Erde. Es bauen sich über mehrere Kilometer hohe Potentiale (70V selber gemessen) auf. 
Die "Erde" vom Kraftwerk muss nicht dem Potenzial der "Erde" vom Haus entsprechen. 0,18V sind völlig
 unkritisch und mehr als normal. Die 70V haben wir in einem alten Haus zwischen Umgebung  und Heizung-
körper gemessen, da der Heizkörper über den Nullleiter des Kraftwerks geerdet wurde. Der FI-Schutzschalter
benötigt darum immer einen Anschluss an ein Massekabel, welches um das Haus herum Kontakt zum Erdreich
 hat. Sie Stromstärke dahinter ging aber gegen null.


----------



## LastManStanding (7. November 2016)

hmm klingt Informativ .   So viel wars hier bisher noch nie(0,18V).
In dem Tal hier findet sich ausschlielich eine Druckendwässerung weshalb auch jedes Haus eine Schmutzwasser Pumpe im "Vorfluter"Steigschacht hat.
Dachte im ersten moment an einen Defekt in der Pumpen Verkabelung, weil Väkalien ja stark Säurehaltig sind und bei vielen Pumpen die Kabel keine Verstärkte Isolierung haben.  Die Kabel durchführungen Stehen Ja permanent unterwasser bis der Schwimmer wieder hoch genug ist. haben wir schon des öfteren gehabt das die Isolierung porös war.
Danke für die info wieder was gelernt^^


----------



## ASD_588 (7. November 2016)

Habt ihr zufällig einen Boiler oder einen Durchlauferhitzer?


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. November 2016)

0,18V Kann man nicht mal merken. Ab ca. 25V AC kann der menschliche Körper genug Strom leiten, dass man etwas davon merkt.


----------



## LastManStanding (4. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 0,18V Kann man nicht mal merken. Ab ca. 25V AC kann der menschliche Körper genug Strom leiten, dass man etwas davon merkt.



mmmh nein


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Januar 2017)

Wenn du wirklich 0,18V merkst, dann würde es dich komplett aus den Socken hauen wenn du bei einer stinknormalen 1,5V Batterie an die Pole packst.


----------



## Kuhprah (5. Januar 2017)

Naja, ich kann dich auch 20.000V packen lassen und du merkst nedd viel.. Solang da keine Power dahinter ist..


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Januar 2017)

Mein Körper hat von rechter Hand zu linker Hand mit nassen Fingern einen Widerstand von ca. 250 kOhm. (grade gemessen)

Ich packe an eine Stromquelle die 0,18V AC oder DC liefert bei 30000A.
Durch meinen Körper fließt dann ein Strom von sagenhaften 720 nA das sind 0,00000072A. Ich habe leider kein Messgerät, was so eine heftige Genauigkeit hat, um einen so winzigen Strom zu messen. Da braucht man schon High End Messequipment. Ein Mensch merkt sowas nicht.

Aufpassen muss man bei Wechselspannung ab ca. 80-100V (bei Gleichspannung ist es höher, hab ich grade nicht im Kopf)je nach Körperwiderstand. Dort funktioniert das Ohmsche Gesetz nicht mehr so einfach. Durch die erhöhte Spannung springt der Strom innerhalb des Körpers zwischen den Zellen und setzt den Körperwiderstand etwa um den Faktor 100 nach unten. Genau deswegen ist Hochspannung für einen Menschen gefählich und Niederspannung nicht.


Außerdem glaub ich nicht das der TE irgendeine Wechselspannung auf seinem Wasser hat. Wenn du ein halbwegs genaues Multimeter auf Wechselspannung stellst und das eine Ende an Erde klemmst, dann zeigen die meisten schon 1-4V an, auch wenn das 2. Messkabel nur in der Luft hängt. Wir haben so viel Funkwellen in der Luft das die Länge des Messkabels schon ausreicht um diese einzufangen. Moderne gute Multimeter haben ja meist einen Innenwiderstand im Spannungsmessbereich von 20MOhm+. Da reicht eine Leuchtstoffröhre oder ein Handy in ein paar Metern Entfernung, um in offen liegendes Messkabel genug Saft zu induzieren. Deswegen gibt es da meist auch einen Hochgenauigkeitmodus, wo man den Innenwiderstand auf ca 300-500kOhm absenken kann.


----------



## Holdie (5. Januar 2017)

@Te 

um dein eigentliches Problem zu lösen, gehe zu einem Arzt und las mal dein Blutdruck checken. Dieses flackern was du beschreibst kann von zu hohem Blutdruck kommen. 

Ps: Also ich denke ein schönes Beispiel ist der Versuch mit einem 9V Block und einer Zunge  
Was man hier jedoch merkt ist weder die Spannung noch der Strom sondern der kleine Funke zwischen dem Pol und der Zunge, der kurz auftritt beim anhalten. Ansonsten wurde es dauerhaft zwicken, wenn es der Strom wäre.


----------



## LastManStanding (12. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich 0,18V merkst, dann würde es dich komplett aus den Socken hauen wenn du bei einer stinknormalen 1,5V Batterie an die Pole packst.




Wenn ich meine Heile Hand unter das Wasser halte sehe ich ein leichtes Flackern mit den Augen geschlossen. Wenn ich meine Offene Wunde darunter halte wird es deutlich Stärker als wenn Licht vor dem Augenlied ist!
Ich hohen Blutdruck mit Italienischer Abstammung niemals.^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Januar 2017)

An deiner Stelle würde ich eher mal einen Arzt aufsuchen, mit Strom hat das nix zu tun...


----------



## LastManStanding (13. Januar 2017)

Sehr schlau.
Ich habe grad gemessen ca 0,16 - 0.2V DC, bei AC zeigt es 0,2 -0,3 an. Stromstärke (A) weiß ich nicht. Ich hab jetz einige Versuche gemacht.
UND wurde von nachbarn darin Bestätigt das sie so etwas wahr genommen haben, OHNE das ich vorher jemals darüber mit ihnen Gesprochen haben.
Ich fühl mich von manchen Kommentaren echt Veräppelt. Ich habe nicht die geringste Angst das irgendjemand dies bei mir Überprüfen würde und gegenteiliges feststellte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (13. Januar 2017)

Als Elektrotechnikermeister würde ich dir einen Aluhut empfehlen. Aber die Erde lang genug lassen, damit auch nix passiert  

SCNR


----------



## LastManStanding (17. Januar 2017)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Als Elektrotechnikermeister würde ich dir einen Aluhut empfehlen. Aber die Erde lang genug lassen, damit auch nix passiert
> 
> SCNR



Dein Berufstand sagt rein gar nicht über irgendetwas aus. Auch nichts was auch nur annährend meine Aussage Wiederlegen könnte. Aber ich Freu mich für dich, dass du Meister auf dem Papier bist.
Ich habe den Meister im Straßen-/Tiefbau mit Baustellen bis weit in Millionen€ Bereiche.. Und? Hast du jetzt irgendeine Erkenntis daraus gewonnen, auser das ich irgendwas über mich erzählt habe was keine Sau Interessiert?!
Ich glaube du wolltest nur mal was über dich erzählen, kann das sein!?


----------



## Defenz0r (17. Januar 2017)

Was ich mal pruefen wuerde waeren Spannung an den Waenden und der Dusche.

Meine Vermutung waere der Potentialausgleich an der Wasserleitung + Toleranz.
Klar kann vom Kreislauf kommen, um dies auszuschliessen trag doch absofort eine Wasserdichte Kamera unter der Dusche, wenn es dir auf Beweise ankommt.

Naja man kann nichts widerlegen und nichts beweisen wenn man nicht vor Ort ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (17. Januar 2017)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> Dein Berufstand sagt rein gar nicht über irgendetwas aus. Auch nichts was auch nur annährend meine Aussage Wiederlegen könnte. Aber ich Freu mich für dich, dass du Meister auf dem Papier bist.
> Ich habe den Meister im Straßen-/Tiefbau mit Baustellen bis weit in Millionen€ Bereiche.. Und? Hast du jetzt irgendeine Erkenntis daraus gewonnen, auser das ich irgendwas über mich erzählt habe was keine Sau Interessiert?!
> Ich glaube du wolltest nur mal was über dich erzählen, kann das sein!?



Tja, dann stelle dich doch mal der Wissenschaft zur Verfügung. Du bist scheinbar in der Lage Ströme weit unterhalb der Wahrnehmungsgrenze nicht nur zu spüren, sondern sie führen bei dir sogar zu Muskelreaktionen.

Eine Karriere als Medium könnte vielleicht auch etwas sein.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2017)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> Sehr schlau.
> Ich habe grad gemessen ca 0,16 - 0.2V DC, bei AC zeigt es 0,2 -0,3 an. Stromstärke (A) weiß ich nicht. .


Interessant, nicht nur das 0 2V am Finger bei dir Auswirkungen auf die Augen haben, nein die Spannung wechselt sogar zwischen Gleich-und Wechselspannung.


----------



## LastManStanding (17. Januar 2017)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Eine Karriere als Medium könnte vielleicht auch etwas sein.


Bist du schon oft zu einem "Medium" gegangen und wolltest was über Elektrische Ströme wissen? 

Ich muss mich nicht von irgendjemanden lächerlich machen lassen. Ich habe eine Begründete Frage/Aussagen Geliefert. Und wenn das jemand Lustig findet kann er sein Unsachgemäßes nicht Themenbezogenes, Unqualifiziertes Pseudowissens  bitte woanders  zum besten geben


----------



## DKK007 (17. Januar 2017)

CLOSED.


----------



## SPEED-DAVID (17. Januar 2017)

Gut möglich das du dich nur erden musst.
https://www.mikrocontroller.net/attachment/142722/57033384.jpg

aber ich kann nur zustimmen eine Spannung egal ob gleich oder Wechselspannung wird erst ab 40-50 Volt gefährlich bei Leuten mit schwachen herzen.
und die 0,2 volt sind sicher ein Messfehler wo soll die Spannung den auch her kommen ?(Stromkreis)


----------



## LastManStanding (18. Januar 2017)

Ich habe die Wasserleitung am Hauptwasser Zulauf/Ablauf zusätzlich geerdet. Und bis jetz hab ich nichts mehr gemerkt.
Das ganze Dorf hat Schmutzwasser (und eine Frischwasser) Druckpumpen. Vielleicht liegt dort irgendwo ein Defekt vor.
Ich Messe zumindestens jetz fast gar nichts mehr.

Danke


----------

